# Rubiks Survey! World Statistics!



## TheresZombies (Nov 21, 2013)

Ever wanted to know the average age people were when they got their first Rubik's Cube? Ever wanted to know the what people look for when buying a cube, or their favorite cube? Probably not, but lets go ahead and find out!

*This is a survey that I created to try and gather (hopefully) worldwide statistics about the usage of the 3x3x3 Rubik's Cube.* This is purely for fun and entertainment, but also to just have the knowledge of all this information out there for the world of cubers to see.

*The Link*
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1K3h6SMlXorF5IeB7TRybFkma-QnGekYnFUYK9ax-b7w/viewform

I would encourage all of you to fill out this survey, *it should only take you about 5 minutes or less to complete!*

After filling it out, feel free to click the view responses button and see how everyone else has responded! The more people that answer, the more interesting the data will become. *Please share this with friends as well, as it will help the results grow!*

*Link to the results*
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1K3h6SMlXorF5IeB7TRybFkma-QnGekYnFUYK9ax-b7w/viewanalytics

*Link to SpreadSheet of Data*
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjT3gF2A_e_FdE1KRXR1dk9qTVF3Q3lMNW13UlEwTkE#gid=0

THANKS!


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 21, 2013)

This is a pretty good idea! I responded. I think there are threads for this stuff, but it's convenient to see some data all in one page


----------



## JasonK (Nov 21, 2013)

Why are the PB options the same for BLD as they are for 2H and OH? 

3x3 goes from new-solver to ultrafast, while BLD goes from fast to completely impossible.


----------



## TheresZombies (Nov 21, 2013)

I always see things about "oh well this method is the most popular, and this cube is what everyone uses" but I just wanted to actually be able to see for myself and share this with the rest of the world. Maybe cube companies could use something like this when they go to make a cube and determine what people want.

I'll change that!



JasonK said:


> Why are the PB options the same for BLD as they are for 2H and OH?
> 
> 3x3 goes from new-solver to ultrafast, while BLD goes from fast to completely impossible.



Times have been adjusted for BLD


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Nov 21, 2013)

Cool. I hope you get lots of responses on this.


----------



## LNZ (Nov 21, 2013)

I did respond. 

I will admit this: my #1 3x3x3 that I use is a black cubic (not pillowed) V-Cube 3.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 21, 2013)

Cool survery! I responded.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 21, 2013)

Why not ask for actual singles and averages rather than just ranges? That data would be more interesting. Also, what do I enter if I've never done an OH solve?

You should also ask when each person started speedcubing. If I got my first cube in 1982 it doesn't mean I've been cubing 31 years.

In the results, the second and third things looked for isn't very interesting because the data is connected. Maybe score these like 3 for first, 2 for second, 1 for third and show a single chart combining these (as well as the "most important" chart).

There are lots more interesting things you could ask, like hours of practice, competition participation, sticker preference, lube preference, DIY or preassembled, tension preference, splits or weakest stage, etc.


----------



## hkpnkp (Nov 21, 2013)

cool; idea


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 21, 2013)

EOLine as a main speedsolving method? What's with that option?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 21, 2013)

haha corner cutting isn't a huge consideration yet reviewers go balls crazy for it


----------



## brian724080 (Nov 21, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> haha corner cutting isn't a huge consideration yet reviewers go balls crazy for it



Most advanced speedsolvers barely corner cut half the cube's corner cutting potential.


----------



## TheresZombies (Nov 21, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Why not ask for actual singles and averages rather than just ranges? That data would be more interesting. Also, what do I enter if I've never done an OH solve?
> 
> You should also ask when each person started speedcubing. If I got my first cube in 1982 it doesn't mean I've been cubing 31 years.
> 
> ...


Thank you for bringing this to my attention. I'll add on to this later today.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 21, 2013)

TheresZombies said:


> *This is a survey that I created to try and gather (hopefully) worldwide statistics about the usage of the 3x3x3 Rubik's Cube.*.



These aren't anything close worldwide statistics if you're only pooling SpeedSolving users; you'll have a heavy bias toward English speakers. If you really wanted statistics on worldwide speedcubers, you'd have to have a much better sampling technique.


----------



## TheresZombies (Nov 21, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> These aren't anything close worldwide statistics if you're only pooling SpeedSolving users; you'll have a heavy bias toward English speakers. If you really wanted statistics on worldwide speedcubers, you'd have to have a much better sampling technique.



I'm doing what I can to get it out there.


----------



## Kit Clement (Nov 22, 2013)

TheresZombies said:


> I'm doing what I can to get it out there.



That's fine, and I realize that this is just for fun, I'm just pointing out that it's wrong/misleading to say that any statistic from this survey is representative of the world population of cubers.


----------



## TheresZombies (Nov 22, 2013)

Kit Clement said:


> That's fine, and I realize that this is just for fun, I'm just pointing out that it's wrong/misleading to say that any statistic from this survey is representative of the world population of cubers.



My goal is to get this around the world. Whether or not that happens is yet to be determined. It helps a ton if people could just copy and paste this survey on other forums they use for speedsolving and get it out there, but this probably wont happen.


----------



## kcl (Nov 22, 2013)

brian724080 said:


> Most advanced speedsolvers barely corner cut half the cube's corner cutting potential.



I'm more than satisfied with a cube that does line to line lol


----------



## NZCuber (Nov 22, 2013)

I am not doing this till i get proper speed cubes.


----------



## creativecuber15 (Nov 29, 2013)

Nice one! I responded. A really good idea, too.


----------

